# Wearing White after Labor Day or Boating?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...-need-input-by-this-fri-11-21-14-a-55746.html


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

It won't happen over night and it will take a lot of work on the part of a lot of water users. Here's a model that may or may not work on the western slope

The Poudre Runs Through It


----------

